
Your number one priority - nedwin
http://nickcrocker.com/2011/10/your-number-one-priority/
======
slewis
I have to add a second priority: get enough sleep. For me sleep is more
important to my productivity than exercise (though of course exercise helps
with sleep).

I don't know if everyone is as dependent on a good night's sleep as I am, but
I feel the effects of waking up even 30 minutes too early. Its like night and
day (intended).

~~~
skrebbel
My experience is that with ridiculously much exercise, I can do with less
sleep and still feel excellent.

However, that usually means trading one hour of sleep for one hour of
additional exercise. And I'm lazy, so sleep it is! :-)

The thing I'm jealous at you US people for most of all (except those from
Maine and Alaska) is the ability to wake up with the sun each morning. Here in
Northern Europe, the seasonal differences are simply too large.

~~~
dpark
Most of the US isn't like that. I live in Seattle now, and the winter days are
quite short. Even when I lived in Mississippi, I didn't wake up to sunlight in
the winter unless I got up late. It'd be light when I left the house, but not
when the alarm went off.

~~~
alperakgun
now that i have tablets and smartphones, i accompany them to exercise,
sunlight or tech readings. sleep is my only time without a gadget in my hand.

------
tkiley
This is one of the reasons our development team is located on Vancouver
Island. We could have set up shop in the middle of Silicon Valley's startup
culture, but instead, we set up shop in the middle of world-class mountain
biking, hiking, surfing, rock climbing, and snowboarding. Collectively, our
team gets no shortage of exercise!

Incidentally, outdoor activities provide a great environment for generating
creative solutions. We do some of our best problem-solving out past the break,
or on the uphill side of a downhill ride.

~~~
Mc_Big_G
I just moved to the bay area last December so I don't know all the best places
yet, but you can do everything you just described very easily in SV.

~~~
sliverstorm
I have heard California described as the mecca of rock climbing, and of course
there's plenty of surfing if you get yourself south. Santa Cruz mountains are
famous for their mountain bike trails.

Snowboarding is a tad out of reach with the drive to Tahoe, but not undoable.
(Yeah, it looks quick on the map, but OH GOD THE TRAFFIC)

~~~
lpolovets
_Snowboarding is a tad out of reach with the drive to Tahoe, but not undoable.
(Yeah, it looks quick on the map, but OH GOD THE TRAFFIC)_

www.bayareaskibus.com helps with the traffic. You pay a little extra and then
don't have to worry about driving. You can use the 8 hour round-trip to sleep,
read your Kindle, watch movies, etc.

(I'm not affiliated w/them in any way, but I've used them ~15 times and am a
happy customer.)

------
rodh257
I currently work full time and do full time uni, so my time is stretched as
far as it can go. I've sat down an analysed my productivity over the day and
noted that from when I finish work at 5 or 6 until after I finish having
dinner at around 8-8.30 I rarely get anything done, I try, but end up being
distracted. So I decided to write that time off, and go do exercise to refresh
myself for the late night stint.

I always used the excuse that if I'm going to be up really late tonight
working, how can I justify half an hour of exercise, but once you sit down and
be honest with yourself you'll realize that you waste many half-hours being
distracted/on HN/Facebook etc, and those half-hours don't have the benefits
that exercise does.

------
inopinatus
Honestly, this is one of the reasons I quit my job to launch a startup.

If I'm feeling blocked, I can take the day off, go for a 200km bike ride, and
reboot my brain in the mountains. And no-one call tell me not to (ok, except
the wife).

It's a potent combination of meditative thinking time, vitamin D, & suffering-
induced endorphin high.

------
Swizec
Exercising for 30 minutes every morning has certainly had a good impact on my
life I think. And because I do it in the morning it means that no matter how
poorly the day goes, at least I've managed to do something positive for
myself.

Conversely, though, I am very very grumpy when I don't get to exercise in the
morning for whatever unavoidable circumstance.

~~~
karlzt
Since blood pressure is higher in the morning, it's better to do exercise in
the afternoon.

~~~
lsc
According to the mayo clinic website[1] blood pressure actually peaks in the
afternoon in healthy individuals. If your blood pressure peaks in the morning,
they seem to be saying you may have a health issue.

[1]<http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/blood-pressure/AN00391>

------
geogra4
In my experience diet is WAY more important than exercise. I bike to work
about 3 miles so I get some moderate exercise but not a great deal. What
really changed my body is when I decided to go vegan. I eat far healthier than
I ever have and literally feel like my body can breathe again. I recommend
everyone try to get more vegetables and fewer animal products into their
diets, even if they don't really want to make the commitment to veganism.

~~~
fizx
Processed white flour has always been the worst for me.

~~~
geogra4
Definitely true that whole grains > processed flours. Oily and fried foods are
also to be avoided where you can.

------
knodi
I have taken up Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu(BJJ) for about the last 4 months and it
has done wonders for me. My energy levels are higher, my mind is sharper, and
my confidence is better then its has ever been. Not only its a nice break from
my day but it has become my second passion in life. 4 classes a week hour each
is not a bad investment in one's self.

~~~
DTrejo
Do you have any concerns about hurting your hands? (I'm guessing you are a
developer). I'm interested in starting BJJ this summer.

~~~
knodi
The way I think of it is that I can't live my life in fear of what if I hurt
my hands or "what ifs". Just live and do what you feel like doing, be a kid
again.

~~~
DTrejo
I totally get that — just curious about what kind of precautions you take, or
if you've had any issues / avoided any. Thanks!

~~~
knodi
Do yoga, lots of it. Like 30 minutes a day. Don't wear knee pads or ancle pads
they will get you hurt more. Being flexible is the best way not to get hurt
and just don't force anything just flow. Flowing will allow you to control the
pace and allow you to tap early (and tap often). Also avoid rolling with meat-
heads.

~~~
DTrejo
Thank you! (BTW, your email isn't in your about section) Cheers!

~~~
knodi
updated :)

------
skimbrel
Concur.

Walk to work instead of driving if you can, walk somewhere a little farther
away for lunch, whatever it takes.

Would that more of us spent even a fraction of the time we spend developing
our minds on taking care of our bodies.

------
saturdaysaint
Exercise is one aspect of health - while it is indeed valuable, I do think
that many people (especially obsessive/highly-driven people) over-emphasize
it. Sleep, relaxation, proper diet, healthy relationships and mental health
are all as important. Hyperfocusing on one aspect of a a complex art strikes
me as unwise.

Intense exercise has real negative side-effects. Cardio, prolonged weight-
lifting, and lack of proper R & R all release cortisol, which is completely
counter-productive to most people's exercise goals -
[http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/losing-muscle-
cort...](http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/losing-muscle-
cortisol.html). I've seen intense exercise stimulate people's appetites to the
point where they make shitty eating decisions completely counteracting any
benefits. And just anecdotally, a lot of gym rats seem tired or unfocused to
me. Heavy exercise can make blood-pressure unnaturally low, which can lead to
poor concentration and depression.

I'm in the best shape of my life and exercise is an enjoyable part of my life
more than a "Priority". I do two or three intense strength exercises (I have
pullup bar and a compact rack of adjustable dumb-bells in a spare room) while
I wait for the bathtub to fill - enough to get my heartrate going and work up
a little perspiration. I take long walks (barefoot, but that's an issue for
another day) and/or rollerblade while I listen to podcasts or music. I try to
eat a lot of vegetables and limit my portions of everything else. "Work smart,
not hard", as in many things.

------
missy
Tim Ferriss made some excellent observations and developed methods on how to
optimise your time related to work and personal time. I ve tested several his
hypothesis and they did have some impact on me.

I just bought the 4 hour body and I can see this same thinking of his this "
80 / 20 " Paretos Law. I think if you can read both these books , snythesis
Body and Lifestyle using his principle based on the 80 / 20 you will see great
changes.

Richard Branson is role model to many of us but he is very wealthy and as he
mentions in the video that he has an Island that helps, Ferriss guide offers a
perfect low cost alternative.

Recommend !

~~~
seven_stones
Hate to burst anyone's bubble but Tim Ferriss is selling snake oil.

The 4 Hour Body is roundly and deservedly mocked on bodybuilding forums. Its
claims are completely delusional. Among them:

# How Tim gained 34 pounds of muscle in 28 days, without steroids, and in four
hours of total gym time

# How to sleep 2 hours per day and feel fully rested

# How to triple testosterone and double sperm count

# How to go from running 5 kilometers to 50 kilometers in 12 weeks

# How to reverse "permanent" injuries

This kind of stuff only fools people who don't have prior information to
compare it to. For example, the "incredibly high" level of testosterone he is
talking about is in the 600 ng/dL range, which is a _normal_ level. It is an
_expected_ number, and the variation he observes is completely within the
range of natural fluctuations. Testosterone peaks and falls.

It is also impossible to gain 34 pounds of muscle in 28 days with that level
of testosterone. In fact, it would be impossible for anyone other than a
professional bodybuilder coming back from a layoff (it's quicker to regain if
you've already achieved it before) WITH high doses of anabolic agents
including testosterone, pushing massive weights.

(Injectable testosterone esters have long carbon tails which means the
molecules take much longer to be broken down. This jacks up testosterone
levels 24 hours a day, without the peak/fall of the normal cycle. This vastly
increases the window for protein synthesis.)

Just look at the claim: 34 pounds of muscle in 28 days, which is over a pound
a day, in _less than 4 hours_ in the gym. This is almost 9 POUNDS OF MUSCLE
per one hour of exercise. Completely ludicrous.

Sleeping 2 hours a day? Sure. Forget 8-minute abs, we've got... 7 minute abs!

Being able to run 30 miles after 3 months of training? Are we onto this BS
yet?

Those injuries you've got, they aren't "permanent"! Note the scare quotes.
It's just in your head, and if you don't get these fantabulous results, it's
your own fault. Lazy bum.

There are similar problems with the 4-hour Workweek. Just look at all the
publicity for it -- it was a CONSTANT media blitz where Ferriss was working
around-the-clock to promote himself. And he's been doing that for a long time;
his self-promotion is a full-time job in itself.

It's the same old story with _all_ the so-called financial gurus. They ALL get
rich by selling _you_ a book about how you can get rich quickly and with
barely any work.

Anyone who's ever done any programming or writing knows how little 4 hours is.
As a weekly investment, that is NOT the path to mastery or startup success.

You can't even be a successful snake-oil salesman with 4 hours per week, as
evidenced by Ferriss himself. It takes lots of work and dedication.

~~~
jasonshen
Tim is very much a promoter and a sensationalist but you really should read
the book before you knock the claims. He was pretty careful to document how he
did the muscle growth thing, including weigh ins with a professor at SJ State.

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/04/29/from-geek-
to...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/04/29/from-geek-to-freak-how-
i-gained-34-lbs-of-muscle-in-4-weeks/)

~~~
psykotic
I can tell from your profile that you were a high-level gymnast, so you have
to know from first-hand experience that the difference between the before and
after pictures isn't what 34 pounds of lean muscle mass looks like. Once you
factor out the obvious attempts at manipulating the viewer (tanning, shaving,
posing with muscles in an engorged post-workout state, etc), you are looking
at maybe 5-10 pounds of muscle on the high end.

------
chrchang
Definitely agree, it's not just the health benefit of exercise but the
attitude that comes with it. You become more energetic, proactive, etc. Such
positive attitude will diffuse into the rest of your life!

------
michaelschade
Agreed.

I've also written about exercise and its benefits (or really, the benefits of
exploring other areas of life that one might enjoy outside of work):
[http://mschade.me/be-a-better-entrepreneur-be-a-little-
selfi...](http://mschade.me/be-a-better-entrepreneur-be-a-little-selfish)

------
inspiredworlds
Great post. Should be combined with healthy eating too!

I can't exercise as much now because of health reasons, so I find that doing
little things also helps like parking further away which forces me to walk
more or taking low intensity exercises or group exercises which are more
social as well.

------
mathattack
Great points. Lately I've been cramming workouts right before work or
lunchtime. Lots of general health ane energy benefits.

For boring married folks like me, I would add family time every day is
important.

------
robjohnson
Very true. It is apparently clear when I let myself go even a couple of days
without running. Well said.

------
jamongkad
Agreed that is why I always walk to work and rarely bring my car.

------
AndrewMoffat
It's a trade-off for me. For the most part, exercising every other day has
good short term and long term benefits for my productivity. But sometimes,
just saying "fuck it", not eating, not exercising, and blasting through code
for a few days gives serious short term gains.

It's not sustainable, and I've now learned when to quit, but the gains I get
during those periods get are something exercising and being healthy just can't
measure up to. Maybe I'm delusional

~~~
cjus
I don't think that's delusional - the same approach has certainly worked for
me - when it's been necessary. Sometimes you just have to go into crunch mode
and make shit happen.

------
Hisoka
Exercise is important, but I find the effects are way more beneficial when you
do it early in morning as opposed to evening. It disrupts my sleep if I
exercise too late

------
mannicken
I never exercise. I hate exercising.

I do dance several times a week, however, and like to walk around/be jittery
so I hope that helps me stay in shape. I don't stay in the house much -- it
makes me depressed.

Essentially I'm getting a kick out of using my body to move me around, make it
do things. And I keep a daily chart of weight that helps me intuitively feel
when to stop eating. Right now I'm at around 78 kg at 189cm which feels good.

My new favorite exercise would be punching people who tell me to eat more in
the face.

~~~
NickNative
Dancing = exercising as far as I'm concerned. Walking too. Being jittery I'm
not so sure.

